# Schmaler Helm



## EinStift (11. Januar 2010)

Moin,
ich such grad nen Helm für normale Touren also ne Halbschale.
Doch irgendwie hab ich sone komische Kopfform sodass mir kein einziger Helm steht. Deswegen such ich nen Helm der vorne nicht so breit geht sondern ein bischen schmaler zuläuft. Hoffentlich gibts sowas 

MfG EinStift


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Januar 2010)

Na du hast Sorgen! Sei doch froh, wenn du überhaupt einen Helm findest, der PASST!!! Irgendwie schaut man mit Helm ja immer blöd aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krümel72 (12. Januar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Na du hast Sorgen! Sei doch froh, wenn du überhaupt einen Helm findest, der PASST!!! Irgendwie schaut man mit Helm ja immer blöd aus, oder?



Wieso soll man froh sein überhaupt einen passenden Helm zu finden??
Mittlerweile gibt es so viele verschiedene Helme. Da kann man sich doch einen aussuchen der auch optisch zu einem passt. Ich hab noch meinen alten Limar der relativ schmal ist. Suche auch einen neuen Helm, hab aber bisher auch noch keinen gefunden der meinem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht. Alle viel zu klobig. 

Gruß krümel


----------



## EinStift (12. Januar 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Na du hast Sorgen! Sei doch froh, wenn du überhaupt einen Helm findest, der PASST!!! Irgendwie schaut man mit Helm ja immer blöd aus, oder?



Ein Helm kann gut aussehn. Aber mir steht einfach kein Helm. Drauf verzichten möcht ich nicht und dabei trotzdem nicht mitnem Topf aufm Kopf rumlaufen


----------



## EinStift (14. Januar 2010)

Niemand weiß da was?


----------



## 3303 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich habe einen so schmalen Kopf, dass definitiv kein Helm so ohne Weiteres passt.
Entweder er ist viel zu kurz und passt nicht auf den Kopf, oder (wenn es überhaupt einen in meiner Länge gibt) VIEL zu breit, so dass er überhaupt nicht sitzt/schützt und auch total unmöglich aussieht.
Der Schmalste, den ich damals gefunden habe ist von MET. Ist aber schon viele Jahre her. Keine Ahnung, was die jetzt für eine Passform haben. Auch weiß ich nicht, ob Dir das etwas bringt.
http://www.met-helmets.com/home.jsp?idrub=10631
Ich musste übrigens trotzdem einen eigentlich zu kurzen Helm nehmen und hinten etwas Styropor herausschneiden. So passt er einigermaßen. Ist natürlich suboptimal aber nach unzähligen Probieraktionen in vielen Geschäften war die Alternative, keinen Helm zu haben.


----------



## EinStift (15. Januar 2010)

Den MET Veleno in L hab ich schon anprobiert. In M müsste er eigentlich passen. Aber ob er dann gut aussieht?


----------



## chrikoh (15. Januar 2010)

EinStift schrieb:


> Den MET Veleno in L hab ich schon anprobiert. In M müsste er eigentlich passen. Aber ob er dann gut aussieht?



Ich habe den Veleno S in Grösse M. Er sieht schon gut aus aber mir passt er leider nicht (darum verkaufe ich ihn)


----------



## EinStift (15. Januar 2010)

Was willst dafür haben? Farbe?


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

der KED VS kommt recht schmal.

Gruß

Roland


----------



## tesa (16. Januar 2010)

Alpina Mythos. 

Passt und steht mir gut. Ich bin auch eher der Typ für schmale Helme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qland (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auch einen schmallen Kopf und mir passen am besten die Alpina(junior)Helme am besten.Außerdem gibt es von Ked ein neues System wo Du den Helm paßgenau einstellen kannst.


----------



## Kevin N (15. Februar 2010)

Habe auch einen schmalen Kopf.
Der Bell Sweep XC sitzt ganz gut und sieht auch nicht affig aus, und ich weiß genau was du meinst


----------



## DiabloPB (24. November 2010)

Habe auch einen schmalen Schädel sodas dieser mit nem Helm auf wie ein Pilz aussieht... einfach zum Kotzen... Bin am überlegen mir Fullface zu kaufen


----------



## Panscher (24. November 2010)

Bei nem schmalen kopp wird das dann mit dem fullface auch nicht einfacher...

Hab auch das problem das die helme die vorn und hinten passen an den seiten zu breit sind. ebenso beim Fullface...

Optik ist mir mittlerweile schon fast egal, hauptsache er passt...

Hab den Tip bekommen das Urge Helme sehr schmal gebaut sind. Werd ich testen wenn der Händler mitte dezember eine neue lieferung bekommt.

Edit: Haha voll der alte Thread, garnicht gesehen!


----------



## Nforcer (2. August 2012)

Ich hole das Thema mal wieder aus der Versenkung.
Suche für die Freundin ein schmalen/langen Helm. Gibt es mittlerweile was neues?
Kopfumfang sind 57cm.


----------



## bobbele100979 (28. Juni 2013)

Bell All Mountain-SuperEnduro 2013.
Top Helm für längliche Köpfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

